# Help!



## barneyguey (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey fellow bicycle Freaks!

I've been working on a book about interesting prewar Schwinn head badge names and the Companies that sold the bikes. I've been having trouble finding examples of some of the bikes I've been writing about. Here are the ones I would love to find some photos of:

Albright's "Superb" and "The New Zephyr

Kalamazoo Supercycle

"The Original" Guaranty bicycle

Hoffman Arrow

Speedboy Special

Landry's Challenge

Tracy-Wells        "Belfast" and "Franklin"


Here's what the badges look like. Thanks! Barry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2017)

@barnyguey  Is the "Tracy Wells Belfast" a Schwinn bike? I just happen to have one....


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @barnyguey  Is the "Tracy Wells Belfast" a Schwinn bike? I just happen to have one....



Yes it is Schwinn. Do you think you want to sell it? Thanks, Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2017)

Never mind, I just noticed you said you had a bike. I'm only looking for badges. Sorry about that. Have a great night. Barry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Never mind, I just noticed you said you had a bike. I'm only looking for badges. Sorry about that. Have a great night. Barry




I thought you were looking for pics of the bikes....it could be for sale.....it has that badge @barnyguey


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I thought you were looking for pics of the bikes....it could be for sale.....it has that badge @barnyguey



Photos would be great! Is the paint on the badge? My Belfast badges have no paint. Thanks, Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Photos would be great! Is the paint on the badge? My Belfast badges have no paint. Thanks, Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



No paint on the badge. I'll get some pics of the bike and badge. I guess I should bring it into the garage and not let it sit outside like it has for a year.....


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> No paint on the badge. I'll get some pics of the bike and badge. I guess I should bring it into the garage and not let it sit outside like it has for a year.....



Darn, I've been trying to find one of those badges with the paint on it so I can see what they look like. Thank you for your help, Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 18, 2017)

Here's the photos.... @barnyguey


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for the photos! That is a Schwinn for sure. Someone put another brand sprocket, pedals, fenders etc. on it but it's a prewar Schwinn. The frame style is called *the* motorbike or as collectors call it "the double diamond style". Barry

Maybe a 1936 model.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks for the photos! That is a Schwinn for sure. Someone put another brand sprocket, pedals, fenders etc. on it but it's a prewar Schwinn. The frame style is called *the* motorbike or as collectors call it "the double diamond style". Barry
> 
> Maybe a 1936 model.




Thanks for the info. I guess I'll let it come into the garage.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

I would, that's one of the most popular frames that Schwinn put out and it also has a uncommon badge.  
Check mine out. It has a Walco badge. Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'll let it come into the garage.



I think yours is a C model frame.
Cool bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I think yours is a C model frame.
> Cool bike!
> View attachment 711000



If it is a c-model, it could be as new as 1941. Barry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I would, that's one of the most popular frames that Schwinn put out and it also has a uncommon badge.
> Check mine out. It has a Walco badge. Barry
> View attachment 710997 View attachment 710998 View attachment 710999




Nice bike......That's good to know, it was in the "Go to Goodwill Pile".


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice bike......That's good to know, it was in the "Go to Goodwill Pile".



I'm really glad it didn't go to the Goodwill! Another bike save from destruction!


----------

